# Tf2 funny video!



## The 4th gate (Jun 21, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?client=mv-google&v=u2II4qWoY0o


----------



## Racasha (Jun 21, 2010)

Wouldn't this belong in the gaming section?


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

No, it would belong in Lynx Plox.

And nothing funny has ever come from TF2


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 21, 2010)

Wrong area.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 21, 2010)

1) Link won't work for me.
2) Five bucks said he made it and it's all advertising.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> And nothing funny has ever come from TF2


 
I can show you something AWESOME that has come from TF2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjGr...C5055861&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=10


 in fact heres a small media dump of TF2 related things:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iczmIosE4z4&playnext_from=TL&videos=Q_yPQQ2nRmY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avU5onrWfYo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww-jfygVEE0&playnext_from=TL&videos=S27gUJ9Ixmw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BknT3VbqeH4&feature=related


Some of those are pretty funny, but you have to have played the game, others, you can enjoy without ever having to playing it.

And not to mention the pure quality of the 'Meet the Team' videos.


----------



## Tally (Jun 22, 2010)

Icky said:


> No, it would belong in Lynx Plox.
> 
> And nothing funny has ever come from TF2


 
This.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

Dad! dad... just put mom on the phone!


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> *And nothing funny has ever come from TF2*


 
Hey, you know those things, those things taped over your eyes? Those are your testicles. I suggest you move them, mmkay?
Also, link doesn't work.


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 23, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I can show you something AWESOME that has come from TF2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjGr...C5055861&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=10
> 
> 
> ...


 

...wow.. bravo..


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 23, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I can show you something AWESOME that has come from TF2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjGr...C5055861&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=10
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude that first link is fucking awesome, also meet the crashes is hilarious and I've yet to see someone say it's not funny x3


----------



## Alstor (Jun 23, 2010)

xcloudx01's new videos are nice, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFHVGiqWOZI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EiNPY6v3Pk

And the best one,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7o2vSzxAKc


----------

